# Meet Mr. Berlin.



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

He is extremely fluffy. :wub: 

I am adjusting to life with a male dog, this is my first one ever. We have always had females.

The first few days with him were hard to adjust (just lost my girl), but he is helping me heal my heart, and makes me laugh bc he is such a goofball.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

soooooo cute :wub:
sorry about your girl i just lost my angel too she was the best but my new puppy is helping move forward


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

he's adorable-glad you have him


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

What an adorable little fuzzball.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the fuzzy ones!!! Ear Floofies are my favorite:wub:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! I love the one of him passed out on his little bed! Probably a good thing that you got that one because at six months you'll look at it and think to yourself: "Yep...I got proof. He does crash out"

I went the opposite. My last male was Jerry Garcia in a GSD suit and then ALICE came.....


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Floofies!!! So adorababababable!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Adorable :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a handsome little guy!

He also looks like he has the ability to heal a broken heart

I look forward to watching him grow.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

He looks so squeezable  Congrats. It's good he is helping with the healing process.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Mr. Berlin is adorable!!


----------



## jlbjab08 (Aug 1, 2012)

very cute! it'd be hard not to want to sleep with such a fluff muffin!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome little guy, I am glad that he can bring happiness back into your heart after the loss of your girl. She would want you to be happy again and make new memories.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

He's SOOO cute! <3


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, he is a bundle of ADORABLE!! I think you'll find that the males have a slightly different personality. A little more 'goofy' in their 'off time' but ready to 'turn on' when needed. I have found my males to bond differently to me than my female. More intense. I think he's just what you needed. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jag said:


> Oh, he is a bundle of ADORABLE!! I think you'll find that the males have a slightly different personality. A little more 'goofy' in their 'off time' but ready to 'turn on' when needed. I have found my males to bond differently to me than my female. More intense. I think he's just what you needed. Congrats on your new baby!


Thank you. :wub: I am finding everything you have said to be true so far. He definitly is different from my female. He is very goofy, but also very "whiny" and "needy" hahaha. I feel like the bond is definitly more intense. My older girl, she's always been like, the mama bear, protecting me and what not. She likes to get love from me, but when she has had enough, she is done. Berlin, just always wants to play, is very goofy, likes to test me more, snuggle more (literally snuggle right next to me), and just is attached to my hip. Very different, and I am curious to see how males differ from females as he grows up. I think your right, he is exactly what I needed


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone! He has def. helped with the healing process, and has helped to healing my broken heart. I am glad I made the decision to get him. :wub:

Here are more pictures. Chunk (his nickname bc he's a little chunker) is very cute.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I love all the pictures, but I had to do a double take on the last one. Is that a pacifier in his mouth,lol! 
Too funny! It looks like you have your handful:wild:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> I love all the pictures, but I had to do a double take on the last one. Is that a pacifier in his mouth,lol!
> Too funny! It looks like you have your handful:wild:


Thank you! Haha! Yes it is, he steals them from my little brother and rips them apart...
He sure is a handful! A very goofy boy.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay, picture spam. Berlin is 13 weeks old today. (why do they grow up so fast?! ) These are some pictures from the last week or so. His ears were up and lookin good, but now one is doin' some wierd ****** thing, he looks so goofy. :wub: Enjoy.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh he, is sooo cute :wub:
He looks just like my Bear when he was that age! Bear is turning 1 next week,
I can't believe how fast time goes


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute! My boy has a brother named Berlin. I've always liked it


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie. I think GSD pups are the most adorable of all baby puppies. Ok all puppies are but GSD babies are the tops in my book.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awwww, fluffy bear, just adorable


----------

